# Spring Abstract



## ClosetWriter (May 30, 2014)

I would like to thank Cran for allowing me to share more of my images. 

I have neglected my photography for a few months now while I have tried to market my book (Another Sunrise). I have become a little depressed by the fact that my images don't seem to move anyone else like they move me. I have spent an enormous amount of time in nature trying to get back the passion that I seem to have lost. Photographing nature is the thing, along with writing, that has kept me focused on living (Due to terminal cancer for those who are unaware). It has become a little frightening for me that the excitement of shooting nature has seemed to have faded. I have several hard drives full of images that I decided will probably never be seen by another human; I have even considered deleting them. My thought process is: I captured them to distract myself from wallowing in self-pity. They, in that sense, have served their purpose. I have gotten to the point that I have way too many images to manage. Here are a few that were picked for no particular reason other than they represent the direction in which my style has evolved.



(This one is about contrasting color)


(A profile of wild Daisies)


(The sky is beautiful in Northern Michigan -- Leaves me breathless)


(This image moved me to tears as I considered that this could be my last spring)


(Sometimes I feel as though nature has arranged things just for me to photograph)


(The birth of a new season makes me come to terms with the fact that life will go on)

I hope you enjoyed my passion.

~Dave


----------



## Gumby (May 30, 2014)

They are beautiful images, even blurred through the tears that you've moved me to.  I hope you don't delete your pics, Dave, that would be a shame.


----------



## ClosetWriter (May 30, 2014)

Gumby said:


> They are beautiful images, even blurred through the tears that you've moved me to.  I hope you don't delete your pics, Dave, that would be a shame.



Thank you Gumby... I am just feeling a little down -- I'll get through it.


----------



## Gumby (May 30, 2014)

I can't claim to fully understand what you're going through, but we are in a similar situation with my daughter in law, she's only 28. I often find myself thinking as I go about everyday things or sights, that she will probably never get to do or see this again. I do hope that you are at least able to go out and about, rather than be bedridden.


----------



## escorial (May 30, 2014)

excellent


----------



## ClosetWriter (May 30, 2014)

Gumby said:


> I can't claim to fully understand what you're going through, but we are in a similar situation with my daughter in law, she's only 28. I often find myself thinking as I go about everyday things or sights, that she will probably never get to do or see this again. I do hope that you are at least able to go out and about, rather than be bedridden.



I am very sorry to hear about your daughter-in-law. Tell her that yesterday is gone, and tomorrow is not promised. She should spend her time in the moment, and not let her thoughts steal from her "now." I often get angry at myself for wasting my time dwelling on events of the past, and fretting over that which has not yet happened.

I am still able to go for short hikes into nature, but I always make sure to tell my wife the general area I am going. I get tired easily, but I will never stop. I have come to believe that someday there will be a search party looking for me. That is okay because nature is where I want to be.

My best to you and your family.


`Dave


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 30, 2014)

Beautiful images.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Abby (Jun 2, 2014)

They are all beautiful, what a talented photographer you are, you have a real eye for beauty.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jun 3, 2014)

Abby said:


> They are all beautiful, what a talented photographer you are, you have a real eye for beauty.



Thank you Abby; you are talented as well. I am going to follow your link right now to see more of your work. Feel free to follow mine as well.

~Dave (ClosetWriter)


----------



## Abby (Jun 3, 2014)

I did Dave and have Liked, lovely work


----------



## Emz (Jun 3, 2014)

Great pictures! How did you post them?


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jun 6, 2014)

I enjoyed your photography.
I liked especially the second flower picture  ....   a group of flowers.


----------



## PiP (Jun 12, 2014)

I've just read your book, Dave. Brilliant! I also take my camera for a walk and photograph nature. I loved the pictures in the book and understand how difficult it is to capture the simple beauty of God's garden.


----------



## dvspec (Jun 12, 2014)

Spring Abstract04.jpg

This one was my favorite.  The last one reminded me of a header photo on a website.  Have you considered selling the images for use?  They would continue on and spread a little of your love of nature all over the world.  

Sorry about your health and I don't mean to minimize it, but when you get down to it, we are all terminal, you've just been given the chance to prepare.  

Live in this moment, you may not have another one.  That is good advice for everyone.  Not just those going through health problems.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jun 15, 2014)

dvspec said:


> Spring Abstract04.jpg
> 
> This one was my favorite.  The last one reminded me of a header photo on a website.  Have you considered selling the images for use?  They would continue on and spread a little of your love of nature all over the world.
> 
> ...



You are correct... In fact, I feel blessed to view life from the perspective in which I am able to.


----------

